# Update: Was obese & T2 but not any more



## SAM-TAN

This is a very long and late reply to a post I made a few years back. the thread is now closed but can be found here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=314

I am truly very sorry for posting & never returning to thank everyone who read my post & offered advice.

I have an update though, almost 5 years on and I would like to share my experience of what happened next in my life, for what it's worth.

I remember posting the above message very clearly. I was in a very bad place at the time. I didn't know this (or want to know) but I weighed just over 28 stone. I found that fact out when I took that first visit to the doctors. I also found out very quickly afterwards that I had Type 2 diabetes, as I thought. This sent me into an emotional roller coaster to say the least. I had some very bad days where I felt like my world was crashing down on me, quite literally I mean, where I was close to collapsing. Other days I would slip in to very deep sleeps and I put my partner through a lot of stress during this time. However the metaformin I was prescribed really did help settle me back into a bit of normality.

After the wake up call off the doctor I tried to lose weight, I really did, but it seemed like a mission impossible. Walking was quite painful and one day I stood on a footbridge about 2 miles from my house almost crying as I thought I would not be able to walk back home as my shins were feeling like they were made of lead.

The doctor was quite good and not patronising though they wanted me to commit to all these meetings but I admit the idea of these stressed me. I did my best and the metorformin kept on helping. This was early & mid 2009.
By 2010 I had lost about 4 stone & my symptoms eventually sort of cleared up in the main and after a while I stopped taking metorformin. This was a mainly because the doctor cancelled my repeat prescription and wanted to see me again, but I thought I would use up my remaining medication and try without it. Now this is not advisable at all. But in all honesty I did feel ok. I sort of felt like I was over my symptoms.

Then in late 2012 I realised I had put some weight back on again & I got some flash backs of that day I was told I had type 2 diabetes. I sort of panicked again and although I had none of the symptoms (and hadn't for a long time) I decided I really had to do something this time BEFORE it happened again. I felt like I had been given a second chance and I was wasting it.

So I changed my diet again, this time I kept a food diary and made a lot of generally good choices. I planned out a weekly meal plan and stuck to it. I cut out all the bad foods & replaced with good choices. Critically for me this time was that I was able to walk without pains, so I did. Every evening after work I walked 4 or 5 miles. This time the weight dropped off me, thankfully. After a few months of this I started running (I found something called the C25K program, and it got me into running). This was the life changing point really as now there was no going back. Eating well was making me lose weight and running took that further. I had never run before this but I sort of got a bit addicted to it.

That was last November. I have now lost over 11 stone in total and I'm currently just under 17 stone. Sounds heavy I guess, but not to me, I look normal now as I am very tall, and I feel fitter and stronger than ever, and well and truly on my way to being "normal" weight/bmi.

I am running 4 times a week, proper running I mean, I've ran in local 5k races, 10k races, and soon to be running in a half marathon.

So my story turned out to be very positive in the end, but it did come down to me sorting my weight & fitness levels out.... But before that, the trip to the doctor I dreaded so much proved to be vital, as like you guys told me above I needed to be helped.

I only remembered this thread on here as I recently moved house & I had to re-register with a new doctor to see about a ear problem I had. The nurse inducted me in and I told her about the diabetes. She agreed with me I probably didn't have it any more but sent me for a blood test.

I was given the all clear today and I've vowed to myself I will never again allow that to happen to me again.

Thank you for reading and the support I was offered at the time, but I was too scared to even use an anonymous message board as I just wanted to bury my head in the sand as much as possible really.

To anyone reading this going through similar feelings as I had in my first post (like I did when I registered on here and read others experiences), all I can add to what was said to me is you* HAVE* to seek medical advice, the doctors will be able to help & the medication they give will be the start of getting better, or at least getting it all under control. I got my life back on track but only with the help of the tablets & advice I was given. I know many people with diabetes are not overweight, but lets be honest obesity is a massive reason for many people with type 2 diabetes. I never thought I could lose this sort of weight but I did, but not even doctors telling me I HAD to actually got me to do it. Something just clicked last year for me and I got my head down and went for it.

I am glad I did now though. Having the nurse telling me that my blood glucose levels, my cholesterol and my blood pressure are all fine and healthy felt amazing to be honest. That's a very negative chapter of my life behind me.

All the best and sorry for a massive post, I wanted to explain what happened, and sorry for taking so long to update. Good luck to anyone who has to drop some serious weight, it really can be done.


----------



## Northerner

Hi SAM-TAN, great to hear from you again, and to hear how much progress you have made in recent months! Well done!  It's truly inspirational to hear such stories as yours - you have battled, failed, regrouped and battled again and conquered your diabetes. I hope that the running helps keep you motivated to keep the weight off and keep up with the diet and exercise, for surely you must now feel a million times better than you did back in 2008 when you were a 28st recent ex-smoker!

I hope everything goes well with the half-marathon, that will be a special and tremendous achievement - even now, you're not the typical marathon-running build  But I've been passed in races many times by men your build, so make sure you pick off a few of the skinny, little ones!  Let us know how things go, if you can.


----------



## SAM-TAN

Thank you Northerner 

You are right that I am not the usual build for running though I now look more like a rugby player than a sumo wrestler! And I will never look anything like a marathon runner, that is quite certain!

Being diagnosed with type 2 diabetes hit me for six at the time but it really felt like I didn't have it in me to sort my weight problem out. I am fortunate that eventually I got there and I'm now a very different person to look at and in the way I think about my lifestyle generally. I can't really stress enough though how vital it was for me to see the doctor and get diagnosed correctly as that was ultimately the start of me getting where I am today.

I know its not the case for many people with diabetes to be able to simply go & lose a lot of weight and then be cured, but there are many people who this really is an option for.

All the very best.


----------



## LeeLee

Hi SAM-TAN, well done for sorting yourself out.  I've also been lucky in that losing weight (6 stone for me) has helped me get my BG under control.  I will always be diabetic, but my levels are bang in normal-person range and I hope to keep them there!


----------



## Northerner

I've moved this to the Weight Loss section as it is inspirational and ranks alongside Silkman Bob's terrific achievements


----------



## SAM-TAN

Thank you LeeLee - and well done yourself, it really is a great feeling once you have lost that weight isn't it. And thank you once again Northerner. I just read Silkman Bobs post, he has had a very similar experience and feelings to my own but Bob has managed to put it into words better than I did.

I hope others that do as I did and find this forum (those who are obese I mean), can see that it is possible to lose a lot of weight relatively easily and quickly when you try. Something I always found impossible in the past but when I actually gave it a serious go it happened.

In case anyone is interested here are some things about how I lost the weight. I'm not trying to sound preachy at all here, but know it probably looks like that. I am just saying what I did in case it helps. I picked up lots of tips here and there which I have used to help me so I am passing on what I can think of.

Its hard to say how I did it but I have to stress it is not as hard as I thought it had to be. In short it meant cutting calories down and increasing my calories used. This bit sounds obvious. And it is, but surprisingly a lot of small changes are needed to make it happen.

For me (a 6'6 man) I learned to watch calories and aimed to eat around 1200 to 1500 a day. On a Saturday I would ease off a bit and allow myself to go up to 2500 calories, but I did cut out everything obviously "bad". The longer I didn't eat sugary things the less I wanted them. I cut out bread (which was a big thing for me, I had bread as part of every meal) now I do eat some wholemeal bread at times, but not that often. My calories are still watched quite carefully, though the first few months obsessiveness over them got me into knowing roughly what everything is without having to be so obsessive now. (The food diary I kept was essential in this part.)

Breakfast is usually cereal, or sometimes I have 2 soft boiled eggs & two wholemeal toast; lunch is usually pasta with tuna and (ultra low fat) mayo; evening meal is always fresh cooked with meat, potatoes and green veg, peas, etc, but I bulk the meal out a bit with green veg instead of the white potatoes. I do not eat anything processed at all any more. The calories in processed food are just shocking usually. I never snack on anything other than maybe some fruit but even this is rare now. When I started I used fruit to get me through sugar cravings for chocolate and crisps, etc, I didn't know this at the time but these were a stepping stone and now I don't 'crave' sugar at all. I never drink soda drinks at all, not even diet cokes, I always drink sugar free squashes or water. I used to go through shed loads of diet coke. I do have nights out and drink alcohol on some weekends, and I even have a takeaway meal on occasion, but these are both dips in an otherwise very healthy 5 or 6 days in my week.

Walking 4 or 5 miles every night obviously helped me a lot physically, but mentally I think it stopped me from being in the house and fancying a snack, and when I got home I would never want to snack as it would make the walking seem a bit pointless. Once I lost some weight I started jogging, this was a massive step but my biggest help really in what I hope to be the long term success I guess. The internet is simply full of advice if you need to get more info at all, it has made a lot of aspects easier I think.

All my writing above is from my own experience only. I am no expert and other people may have medical reasons to NOT do some of the things I have said so please take my words with care, but hopefully some of the above may be useful? Like Silkman Bob I don't fear putting the weight back on as I have changed so much in how I see food, how I see myself, and how I live my life. My lifestyle is now much more active and my food choices are now much better in general.

Sorry for another very long post. oops!


----------



## HOBIE

Well Done "Sam Tan". You deserve to feel on top of the world !


----------



## SAM-TAN

Thank you very much Hobie. I do feel "on top of the world" and my wife also tells me I am a much more positive person generally these days. Running non stop in a half marathon less than 11 months after the first time I put on a pair of trainers will be the icing on the cake for me. I couldn't run for a bus this time last year.


----------



## Northerner

SAM-TAN said:


> Thank you very much Hobie. I do feel "on top of the world" and my wife also tells me I am a much more positive person generally these days. Running non stop in a half marathon less than 11 months after the first time I put on a pair of trainers will be the icing on the cake for me. I couldn't run for a bus this time last year.



Which one are you running in? Great North Run?


----------



## SAM-TAN

No it's Cardiff which is a lot closer to me. I only decided to enter it a few weeks ago to be honest. I'm doing the Swansea 10K on September 22nd and then this is exactly two weeks later. My 10k training had me running up to 18k once a week, so I thought why not its only another few km. So I ran the full 21.1k distance a few weeks ago, went quite a bit too fast at the start and when I finished it felt like the hardest thing I had ever did. However the memory of that passed too quickly and I entered the Cardiff half the day after! Hopefully will not be quite so hard the next time. Think I will have one more go at pacing the full distance before the big day.

Hoping for a time below 2h 30m but not going to be too bothered either way.


----------



## Northerner

Good stuff  You'll be fine as you will have learned how to pace yourself by your experiences. I like to save a tiny bit in reserve so I can do a grand sprint over the last 100 metres (probably doesn't look as impressive as it feels!)

It's a good idea to try a long run at around the same time of day as the event if you wouldn't normally run at that time.


----------



## SAM-TAN

Yes a sprint* at the end will be a nice way to finish, and hopefully be easier with a crowd willing me on I guess! Good idea about the timing of the run practice. I never run in the mornings but this starts at 9am (normally run late afternoons on weekends, and evenings in the week.) So that is something to consider I guess.

It sounds like you are quite experienced in running, and seeing as you are type 1 diabetic that sounds like a big achievement in itself. I admit I am not sure how much of a difference it makes, but can only assume diabetes must not help things like distance running, and quite a lot of extra must be taken into account?


*_more likely to be me crawling on all fours begging for someone to put me out of my misery!_


----------



## Northerner

SAM-TAN said:


> It sounds like you are quite experienced in running, and seeing as you are type 1 diabetic that sounds like a big achievement in itself. I admit I am not sure how much of a difference it makes, but can only assume diabetes must not help things like distance running, and quite a lot of extra must be taken into account?



Yes, I have been a runner for 30 years!  I actually didn't get diagnosed until I was 49 though, so most of that was without diabetes to consider. I was actually supposed to be running the Stockholm Marathon the week I was diagnosed - needless to say, I didn't make it  Obviously, I wanted to get back into it as quickly as I could so I read up on all the science and then just experimented, doing short runs initially and testing every 15-30 minutes to see if/how it was affecting my levels. Also had to take into account  when I last ate/injected. Eventually managed to build up to running longer runs and did the Great South Run about 4 months after diagnosis. I think the main problem for me is that it used to be more spontaneous and I could get up, have a mug of tea and go out and run. Now I have to plan, have some insulin, wait for it to get working, have some toast, wait a bit longer, check my levels are OK and _then_ go out and run - so I have to be much more organised But I'm glad I am still able to do it OK and it helps a lot with keeping my blood sugar levels nicely controlled


----------



## HOBIE

Love your profile "Type of diabetes"- Carer/none !  Really good luck with the 10k in Cardiff


----------



## SAM-TAN

At least you have proving that it can be worked around, even if it does take some very careful planning that most others don't have to even consider. I guess there are lots of people on here who will benefit from your very specific experiences regarding running and diabetes, and your support in general.

Thanks again for your comments, and for actually reading my very long posts!


----------



## SAM-TAN

HOBIE said:


> Love your profile "Type of diabetes"- Carer/none !  Really good luck with the 10k in Cardiff



Well I had the all clear from the doctor so I had to change that on here too! Thank you very much


----------



## LeeLee

My doc is a bit more reserved - I'm a well-controlled Type 2 for the rest of my life, on the grounds that if I lost the plot again I'll be back where I started.


----------



## Northerner

SAM-TAN said:


> At least you have proving that it can be worked around, even if it does take some very careful planning that most others don't have to even consider. I guess there are lots of people on here who will benefit from your very specific experiences regarding running and diabetes, and your support in general.
> 
> Thanks again for your comments, and for actually reading my very long posts!



Not at all, thank you for taking the time to share your experiences with us, I am sure it will help others facing similar problems


----------



## jalapino

That is an amazing story of your life and shows that anyone with enough belief in there self can actually make a difference.

I applaud you for your determination


----------



## Helenp479

I have been reading the stories on here and they are so inspirational, everyone seems to be so together and coping really well. I have just been diagnosed type 2 and so I am checking out different posts seeing where I go and what to do. Still very confused and upset about everything I am not in a good place with it at the moment but realise that the getting upset easily etc is all symptoms that can go with the diabetes so I live in hope that if someone says boo to me I won't burst into tears on them.
I have been out today and tried to buy what I think I can eat but until I go to the nurse on Friday I don't really know about portions and carbs etc so will do what I think until Friday and cut out all sweets and crisps.
I am struggling at the moment as I haven't felt well for weeks now, I had a holiday early july and within a week of coming back I was shattered again, along with that I keep feeling all shaky I don't know if this is down to eating wrongly or not enough of something maybe someone can tell me.
I will keep reading the posts and hopefully get some control of my life and weight again with everyones help, I am due to go away again in 5 weeks time so little worried about it but hopefully will managed to calm myself down before then and get some sort of grip on everything.

Helen


----------



## Northerner

Keep holding it together Helen, things will get better. Try not to become overwhelmed by everything, just take in what you can and gradually you will get there - in a year's time you will be amazed at how far you have come if you stick with it


----------



## Helenp479

Northerner said:


> Keep holding it together Helen, things will get better. Try not to become overwhelmed by everything, just take in what you can and gradually you will get there - in a year's time you will be amazed at how far you have come if you stick with it



Thank you Northerner at least on here people know just how you feel at the beginning, everything is so daunting what with working full time, having days out next weekend with grandkids, 18th birthday party week after and then our holiday it is just overwhelming me trying to work out how I sort out the diabetes and cope with everything else at the moment.
I will hopefully feel a lot better after seeing the nurse on Friday and once I start to feel bit better as I feel so tired and ill at the moment.

Helen


----------



## HelenHanfe

Helenp479 said:


> I have been reading the stories on here and they are so inspirational, everyone seems to be so together and coping really well. I have just been diagnosed type 2 and so I am checking out different posts seeing where I go and what to do. Still very confused and upset about everything I am not in a good place with it at the moment but realise that the getting upset easily etc is all symptoms that can go with the diabetes so I live in hope that if someone says boo to me I won't burst into tears on them.
> I have been out today and tried to buy what I think I can eat but until I go to the nurse on Friday I don't really know about portions and carbs etc so will do what I think until Friday and cut out all sweets and crisps.
> I am struggling at the moment as I haven't felt well for weeks now, I had a holiday early july and within a week of coming back I was shattered again, along with that I keep feeling all shaky I don't know if this is down to eating wrongly or not enough of something maybe someone can tell me.
> I will keep reading the posts and hopefully get some control of my life and weight again with everyones help, I am due to go away again in 5 weeks time so little worried about it but hopefully will managed to calm myself down before then and get some sort of grip on everything.
> 
> Helen



Hi Helen,

Just to say, have been diagnosed two years, but after finding this forum (only weeks ago) and the people / information on it, I realise they have been two dark years !   I'm spending time reviewing all the posts I can on the forum (which has led me here) - amazing at all the info / tips...all given so readily. It's been invaluable - I wish I had found this two years ago !

Like you, touched by this story - and others I've found - about people coping with diabetes.    It can all be very daunting...but if you've found your way hear, so soon after being diagnosed, I think it'll be invaluable to you.  

From one Helen to another, try and stay positive and keep looking...I've found stuff on here, with headings I thought might not apply to me, but the content is so useful and informative. 

Best of luck,
HelenHanfe


----------



## Helenp479

HelenHanfe said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> Just to say, have been diagnosed two years, but after finding this forum (only weeks ago) and the people / information on it, I realise they have been two dark years !   I'm spending time reviewing all the posts I can on the forum (which has led me here) - amazing at all the info / tips...all given so readily. It's been invaluable - I wish I had found this two years ago !
> 
> Like you, touched by this story - and others I've found - about people coping with diabetes.    It can all be very daunting...but if you've found your way hear, so soon after being diagnosed, I think it'll be invaluable to you.
> 
> From one Helen to another, try and stay positive and keep looking...I've found stuff on here, with headings I thought might not apply to me, but the content is so useful and informative.
> 
> Best of luck,
> HelenHanfe



Thank you Helen it is so hard when you first get diagnosed but a couple of weeks on and I am coping with it better, it doesn't help that I also suffer with diviculitis and have Interstitial Cystitis also this week I have come down with a water infection so I am coping with a lot at the moment.
The good news is I am not feeling as shattered now as I have cut out as much sugar and I can, I went out on Saturday and someone bought me drinks with normal coke in and I was worn out all sunday plus I have a rash on my face which got really sore overnight, I think that these are my warning signs now.
I feel ready to cope on my holiday at least because I am diet only at the moment it will be easier, the diabetic nurse at our doctors wasn't very good so hopefully my appointments with a diabetic dietician will come through soon. I have now stopped crying everytime someone say boo to me, so another symptom eased for me.
I will continue to read the posts on the forum as they are really helpful to read and I also bought the book that was recommended to me.

Helen


----------



## SAM-TAN

SAM-TAN said:


> Hoping for a time below 2h 30m but not going to be too bothered either way.



Quick update as I just remembered this thread!

My finish time in the Cardiff Half Marathon was 2h:08m so was much better than I had hoped when I entered! Just finishing it was a massive feeling of personal achievement however, and now I have a simple target for next time: get under 2 hours. My whole life is a world away from when I was 28 stone and super obese, but it really is so much better now! It's still not even a year since I went for my first ever run, mental really when I think about it.

All the best


----------



## Northerner

That is absolutely brilliant Sam-Tan! Many. many congratulations!   With all you have achieved I have no doubt you can look forward to a sub-2 at your next outing - do let us know how you go on!


----------



## Bloden

Your story is really inspirational. I wish more stories like yours ended up in the media.you could inspire a lot of people. Also, I feel the media has decided that type twoers are all lazy fat so-and-sos that deserve the disease. It's not true, and the media have a lot to answer for. I live in very rural spain where everyone pretty much sticks to a traditional diet and exercises a lot, but lots of my neighbours have type 2 dbs. Why? Doctors don't know...but pretend they do!
Anyway, rant over. Well done Sam tan.


----------



## HOBIE

A good read "Sam Tan" I would vote for you !


----------



## HOBIE

A really good storey.  If you have not had a look pls do


----------



## HOBIE

Another bump for this "Brill" storey


----------



## Gary Vincent

I have had very similar feelings to those outlined above, I have always struggled with my weight and although 6' 2" I was never able to get below 19 and a half stone, however discovering two days ago that I had ballooned to 22 and a half stone has just devastated me. I had the urge to weigh myself suddenly at 4am in my bathroom, whilst having a call of nature, big mistake, the ramifications of the 22 and a half stone bulk I have has gone round and round in my mind ever since And yes, I have got those people saying eat less run more and although I do a 30 minute workout 4-6 times a week, 3km row or cross trainer.
I have always been reluctant to weigh myself because I knew as always it leads to disappointment and demotivation for me.
I give up my work lunchtime to train at the gym and eat at my desk afterwards but in reality, the effort has been for nothing. Perhaps the drug change off Gliclazide will help, I have rowed 622km since last June.


----------



## HOBIE

Good luck Gary & keep going !  Every little bit helps


----------



## Angelofthemarches

He!en I am in the same boat, it's a shock isn't it. I am trying the lo carb route and walking every day.


----------



## HOBIE

Angelofthemarches said:


> He!en I am in the same boat, it's a shock isn't it. I am trying the lo carb route and walking every day.


Good luck Angelofthemarches.


----------



## Angelofthemarches

HOBIE said:


> Good luck Angelofthemarches.


Thank you, Hobie. Have to see the gp tomorrow to discuss it all. But I have stuck to the lo carb plan and have also been monitoring my blood sugar with one goes f those libre sensors. Symptoms seem a bit less.


----------



## Angelofthemarches

SAM-TAN said:


> Quick update as I just remembered this thread!
> 
> My finish time in the Cardiff Half Marathon was 2h:08m so was much better than I had hoped when I entered! Just finishing it was a massive feeling of personal achievement however, and now I have a simple target for next time: get under 2 hours. My whole life is a world away from when I was 28 stone and super obese, but it really is so much better now! It's still not even a year since I went for my first ever run, mental really when I think about it.
> 
> All the best


Wow! Impressive!


----------



## Handbagsgalore

SAM-TAN said:


> This is a very long and late reply to a post I made a few years back. the thread is now closed but can be found here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=314
> 
> I am truly very sorry for posting & never returning to thank everyone who read my post & offered advice.
> 
> I have an update though, almost 5 years on and I would like to share my experience of what happened next in my life, for what it's worth.
> 
> I remember posting the above message very clearly. I was in a very bad place at the time. I didn't know this (or want to know) but I weighed just over 28 stone. I found that fact out when I took that first visit to the doctors. I also found out very quickly afterwards that I had Type 2 diabetes, as I thought. This sent me into an emotional roller coaster to say the least. I had some very bad days where I felt like my world was crashing down on me, quite literally I mean, where I was close to collapsing. Other days I would slip in to very deep sleeps and I put my partner through a lot of stress during this time. However the metaformin I was prescribed really did help settle me back into a bit of normality.
> 
> After the wake up call off the doctor I tried to lose weight, I really did, but it seemed like a mission impossible. Walking was quite painful and one day I stood on a footbridge about 2 miles from my house almost crying as I thought I would not be able to walk back home as my shins were feeling like they were made of lead.
> 
> The doctor was quite good and not patronising though they wanted me to commit to all these meetings but I admit the idea of these stressed me. I did my best and the metorformin kept on helping. This was early & mid 2009.
> By 2010 I had lost about 4 stone & my symptoms eventually sort of cleared up in the main and after a while I stopped taking metorformin. This was a mainly because the doctor cancelled my repeat prescription and wanted to see me again, but I thought I would use up my remaining medication and try without it. Now this is not advisable at all. But in all honesty I did feel ok. I sort of felt like I was over my symptoms.
> 
> Then in late 2012 I realised I had put some weight back on again & I got some flash backs of that day I was told I had type 2 diabetes. I sort of panicked again and although I had none of the symptoms (and hadn't for a long time) I decided I really had to do something this time BEFORE it happened again. I felt like I had been given a second chance and I was wasting it.
> 
> So I changed my diet again, this time I kept a food diary and made a lot of generally good choices. I planned out a weekly meal plan and stuck to it. I cut out all the bad foods & replaced with good choices. Critically for me this time was that I was able to walk without pains, so I did. Every evening after work I walked 4 or 5 miles. This time the weight dropped off me, thankfully. After a few months of this I started running (I found something called the C25K program, and it got me into running). This was the life changing point really as now there was no going back. Eating well was making me lose weight and running took that further. I had never run before this but I sort of got a bit addicted to it.
> 
> That was last November. I have now lost over 11 stone in total and I'm currently just under 17 stone. Sounds heavy I guess, but not to me, I look normal now as I am very tall, and I feel fitter and stronger than ever, and well and truly on my way to being "normal" weight/bmi.
> 
> I am running 4 times a week, proper running I mean, I've ran in local 5k races, 10k races, and soon to be running in a half marathon.
> 
> So my story turned out to be very positive in the end, but it did come down to me sorting my weight & fitness levels out.... But before that, the trip to the doctor I dreaded so much proved to be vital, as like you guys told me above I needed to be helped.
> 
> I only remembered this thread on here as I recently moved house & I had to re-register with a new doctor to see about a ear problem I had. The nurse inducted me in and I told her about the diabetes. She agreed with me I probably didn't have it any more but sent me for a blood test.
> 
> I was given the all clear today and I've vowed to myself I will never again allow that to happen to me again.
> 
> Thank you for reading and the support I was offered at the time, but I was too scared to even use an anonymous message board as I just wanted to bury my head in the sand as much as possible really.
> 
> To anyone reading this going through similar feelings as I had in my first post (like I did when I registered on here and read others experiences), all I can add to what was said to me is you* HAVE* to seek medical advice, the doctors will be able to help & the medication they give will be the start of getting better, or at least getting it all under control. I got my life back on track but only with the help of the tablets & advice I was given. I know many people with diabetes are not overweight, but lets be honest obesity is a massive reason for many people with type 2 diabetes. I never thought I could lose this sort of weight but I did, but not even doctors telling me I HAD to actually got me to do it. Something just clicked last year for me and I got my head down and went for it.
> 
> I am glad I did now though. Having the nurse telling me that my blood glucose levels, my cholesterol and my blood pressure are all fine and healthy felt amazing to be honest. That's a very negative chapter of my life behind me.
> 
> All the best and sorry for a massive post, I wanted to explain what happened, and sorry for taking so long to update. Good luck to anyone who has to drop some serious weight, it really can be done.


----------



## Handbagsgalore

Northerner said:


> Not at all, thank you for taking the time to share your experiences with us, I am sure it will help others facing similar problems


all i can say is WOW - congratulations on your achievement, long may it continue.  i was quite emotional reading your story, it has given me hope.


----------



## Cool Cat

SAM-TAN said:


> No it's Cardiff which is a lot closer to me. I only decided to enter it a few weeks ago to be honest. I'm doing the Swansea 10K on September 22nd and then this is exactly two weeks later. My 10k training had me running up to 18k once a week, so I thought why not its only another few km. So I ran the full 21.1k distance a few weeks ago, went quite a bit too fast at the start and when I finished it felt like the hardest thing I had ever did. However the memory of that passed too quickly and I entered the Cardiff half the day after! Hopefully will not be quite so hard the next time. Think I will have one more go at pacing the full distance before the big day.
> 
> Hoping for a time below 2h 30m but not going to be too bothered either way.


A truly amazing story, you should feel very proud. Stories like yours give me hope. Thanks


----------



## Copepod

RosieD said:


> A truly amazing story, you should feel very proud. Stories like yours give me hope. Thanks


Welcome to the forum RosieD. Would you like to introduce yourself in Newbies section? Is there anything you'd like to discuss? It sounds like you may be working to lose weight?


----------



## Phantomdog

Hi Sam-Tan,

I'm very new here, literally just joined yesterday, was advised I'd get a lot of helpful advice and support here as I'm teetering on the edge of type 2 diabetes, and like you I have a massive weight problem, that I've really been ignoring.  You're post though is really helpful and inspirational to me, as like you I'm tall and am currently just under 26 stone, very similar issues.  So it's good to know it is possible   Thanks for posting, Iook forward to joining you in one of those races in a few years!


----------



## Smitha

Hello there, Can I contact you regarding the reversal?


----------



## Northerner

Smitha said:


> Hello there, Can I contact you regarding the reversal?


If you are hoping to contact SAM-TAN I think it's unlikely you'll hear from him as he hasn't logged in here since 2013.


----------



## Smitha

Thank you so much Northerner for the heads up. I wonder is there a way to be in touch and see how he is doing since 2013 (Since he reversed T2) as it can be a great motivation. Happy New Year!


----------



## HOBIE

Phantomdog said:


> Hi Sam-Tan,
> 
> I'm very new here, literally just joined yesterday, was advised I'd get a lot of helpful advice and support here as I'm teetering on the edge of type 2 diabetes, and like you I have a massive weight problem, that I've really been ignoring.  You're post though is really helpful and inspirational to me, as like you I'm tall and am currently just under 26 stone, very similar issues.  So it's good to know it is possible   Thanks for posting, Iook forward to joining you in one of those races in a few years!


Well done for sussing that you need to do something. Really good luck & ask  If we can help we will  WELCOME PD


----------



## Smitha

HOBIE said:


> Well done for sussing that you need to do something. Really good luck & ask  If we can help we will  WELCOME PD


Thank you so much Hobie. You guys are so supportive always. Last time when they checked my HbA1c it was below diabetic range but I am waiting for the next review which is Jan end and hopefully it is the same. I know there is no complete escape but to reverse or put in remission would be great isnt it so trying whatever it takes to achieve that. Thanks again.


----------



## HOBIE

Smitha said:


> Thank you so much Hobie. You guys are so supportive always. Last time when they checked my HbA1c it was below diabetic range but I am waiting for the next review which is Jan end and hopefully it is the same. I know there is no complete escape but to reverse or put in remission would be great isnt it so trying whatever it takes to achieve that. Thanks again.


Really good luck Smitha  Every little helps


----------



## Smitha

HOBIE said:


> Really good luck Smitha  Every little helps


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Womanvsfood

Well done you are an inspiration


----------



## HOBIE

SAM-TAN said:


> This is a very long and late reply to a post I made a few years back. the thread is now closed but can be found here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=314
> 
> I am truly very sorry for posting & never returning to thank everyone who read my post & offered advice.
> 
> I have an update though, almost 5 years on and I would like to share my experience of what happened next in my life, for what it's worth.
> 
> I remember posting the above message very clearly. I was in a very bad place at the time. I didn't know this (or want to know) but I weighed just over 28 stone. I found that fact out when I took that first visit to the doctors. I also found out very quickly afterwards that I had Type 2 diabetes, as I thought. This sent me into an emotional roller coaster to say the least. I had some very bad days where I felt like my world was crashing down on me, quite literally I mean, where I was close to collapsing. Other days I would slip in to very deep sleeps and I put my partner through a lot of stress during this time. However the metaformin I was prescribed really did help settle me back into a bit of normality.
> 
> After the wake up call off the doctor I tried to lose weight, I really did, but it seemed like a mission impossible. Walking was quite painful and one day I stood on a footbridge about 2 miles from my house almost crying as I thought I would not be able to walk back home as my shins were feeling like they were made of lead.
> 
> The doctor was quite good and not patronising though they wanted me to commit to all these meetings but I admit the idea of these stressed me. I did my best and the metorformin kept on helping. This was early & mid 2009.
> By 2010 I had lost about 4 stone & my symptoms eventually sort of cleared up in the main and after a while I stopped taking metorformin. This was a mainly because the doctor cancelled my repeat prescription and wanted to see me again, but I thought I would use up my remaining medication and try without it. Now this is not advisable at all. But in all honesty I did feel ok. I sort of felt like I was over my symptoms.
> 
> Then in late 2012 I realised I had put some weight back on again & I got some flash backs of that day I was told I had type 2 diabetes. I sort of panicked again and although I had none of the symptoms (and hadn't for a long time) I decided I really had to do something this time BEFORE it happened again. I felt like I had been given a second chance and I was wasting it.
> 
> So I changed my diet again, this time I kept a food diary and made a lot of generally good choices. I planned out a weekly meal plan and stuck to it. I cut out all the bad foods & replaced with good choices. Critically for me this time was that I was able to walk without pains, so I did. Every evening after work I walked 4 or 5 miles. This time the weight dropped off me, thankfully. After a few months of this I started running (I found something called the C25K program, and it got me into running). This was the life changing point really as now there was no going back. Eating well was making me lose weight and running took that further. I had never run before this but I sort of got a bit addicted to it.
> 
> That was last November. I have now lost over 11 stone in total and I'm currently just under 17 stone. Sounds heavy I guess, but not to me, I look normal now as I am very tall, and I feel fitter and stronger than ever, and well and truly on my way to being "normal" weight/bmi.
> 
> I am running 4 times a week, proper running I mean, I've ran in local 5k races, 10k races, and soon to be running in a half marathon.
> 
> So my story turned out to be very positive in the end, but it did come down to me sorting my weight & fitness levels out.... But before that, the trip to the doctor I dreaded so much proved to be vital, as like you guys told me above I needed to be helped.
> 
> I only remembered this thread on here as I recently moved house & I had to re-register with a new doctor to see about a ear problem I had. The nurse inducted me in and I told her about the diabetes. She agreed with me I probably didn't have it any more but sent me for a blood test.
> 
> I was given the all clear today and I've vowed to myself I will never again allow that to happen to me again.
> 
> Thank you for reading and the support I was offered at the time, but I was too scared to even use an anonymous message board as I just wanted to bury my head in the sand as much as possible really.
> 
> To anyone reading this going through similar feelings as I had in my first post (like I did when I registered on here and read others experiences), all I can add to what was said to me is you* HAVE* to seek medical advice, the doctors will be able to help & the medication they give will be the start of getting better, or at least getting it all under control. I got my life back on track but only with the help of the tablets & advice I was given. I know many people with diabetes are not overweight, but lets be honest obesity is a massive reason for many people with type 2 diabetes. I never thought I could lose this sort of weight but I did, but not even doctors telling me I HAD to actually got me to do it. Something just clicked last year for me and I got my head down and went for it.
> 
> I am glad I did now though. Having the nurse telling me that my blood glucose levels, my cholesterol and my blood pressure are all fine and healthy felt amazing to be honest. That's a very negative chapter of my life behind me.
> 
> All the best and sorry for a massive post, I wanted to explain what happened, and sorry for taking so long to update. Good luck to anyone who has to drop some serious weight, it really can be done.


Lots of likes on this post. Well done Sam Tan


----------



## Frenchy7181

SAM-TAN said:


> This is a very long and late reply to a post I made a few years back. the thread is now closed but can be found here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=314
> 
> I am truly very sorry for posting & never returning to thank everyone who read my post & offered advice.
> 
> I have an update though, almost 5 years on and I would like to share my experience of what happened next in my life, for what it's worth.
> 
> I remember posting the above message very clearly. I was in a very bad place at the time. I didn't know this (or want to know) but I weighed just over 28 stone. I found that fact out when I took that first visit to the doctors. I also found out very quickly afterwards that I had Type 2 diabetes, as I thought. This sent me into an emotional roller coaster to say the least. I had some very bad days where I felt like my world was crashing down on me, quite literally I mean, where I was close to collapsing. Other days I would slip in to very deep sleeps and I put my partner through a lot of stress during this time. However the metaformin I was prescribed really did help settle me back into a bit of normality.
> 
> After the wake up call off the doctor I tried to lose weight, I really did, but it seemed like a mission impossible. Walking was quite painful and one day I stood on a footbridge about 2 miles from my house almost crying as I thought I would not be able to walk back home as my shins were feeling like they were made of lead.
> 
> The doctor was quite good and not patronising though they wanted me to commit to all these meetings but I admit the idea of these stressed me. I did my best and the metorformin kept on helping. This was early & mid 2009.
> By 2010 I had lost about 4 stone & my symptoms eventually sort of cleared up in the main and after a while I stopped taking metorformin. This was a mainly because the doctor cancelled my repeat prescription and wanted to see me again, but I thought I would use up my remaining medication and try without it. Now this is not advisable at all. But in all honesty I did feel ok. I sort of felt like I was over my symptoms.
> 
> Then in late 2012 I realised I had put some weight back on again & I got some flash backs of that day I was told I had type 2 diabetes. I sort of panicked again and although I had none of the symptoms (and hadn't for a long time) I decided I really had to do something this time BEFORE it happened again. I felt like I had been given a second chance and I was wasting it.
> 
> So I changed my diet again, this time I kept a food diary and made a lot of generally good choices. I planned out a weekly meal plan and stuck to it. I cut out all the bad foods & replaced with good choices. Critically for me this time was that I was able to walk without pains, so I did. Every evening after work I walked 4 or 5 miles. This time the weight dropped off me, thankfully. After a few months of this I started running (I found something called the C25K program, and it got me into running). This was the life changing point really as now there was no going back. Eating well was making me lose weight and running took that further. I had never run before this but I sort of got a bit addicted to it.
> 
> That was last November. I have now lost over 11 stone in total and I'm currently just under 17 stone. Sounds heavy I guess, but not to me, I look normal now as I am very tall, and I feel fitter and stronger than ever, and well and truly on my way to being "normal" weight/bmi.
> 
> I am running 4 times a week, proper running I mean, I've ran in local 5k races, 10k races, and soon to be running in a half marathon.
> 
> So my story turned out to be very positive in the end, but it did come down to me sorting my weight & fitness levels out.... But before that, the trip to the doctor I dreaded so much proved to be vital, as like you guys told me above I needed to be helped.
> 
> I only remembered this thread on here as I recently moved house & I had to re-register with a new doctor to see about a ear problem I had. The nurse inducted me in and I told her about the diabetes. She agreed with me I probably didn't have it any more but sent me for a blood test.
> 
> I was given the all clear today and I've vowed to myself I will never again allow that to happen to me again.
> 
> Thank you for reading and the support I was offered at the time, but I was too scared to even use an anonymous message board as I just wanted to bury my head in the sand as much as possible really.
> 
> To anyone reading this going through similar feelings as I had in my first post (like I did when I registered on here and read others experiences), all I can add to what was said to me is you* HAVE* to seek medical advice, the doctors will be able to help & the medication they give will be the start of getting better, or at least getting it all under control. I got my life back on track but only with the help of the tablets & advice I was given. I know many people with diabetes are not overweight, but lets be honest obesity is a massive reason for many people with type 2 diabetes. I never thought I could lose this sort of weight but I did, but not even doctors telling me I HAD to actually got me to do it. Something just clicked last year for me and I got my head down and went for it.
> 
> I am glad I did now though. Having the nurse telling me that my blood glucose levels, my cholesterol and my blood pressure are all fine and healthy felt amazing to be honest. That's a very negative chapter of my life behind me.
> 
> All the best and sorry for a massive post, I wanted to explain what happened, and sorry for taking so long to update. Good luck to anyone who has to drop some serious weight, it really can be done.



@SAM-TAN thank you for sharing your success story. 
Having waited 3 years for a knee replacement the weight just crept up, operation done with must needed hydrotherapy and physiotherapy. 
One day decided to fast and try a keto diet to loose weight. This somehow sent me to a&e with BG over 33mlo then diagnosed diabetic. 
Shock, horror, sense of failure feeling of shame from letting myself down then shaking all this negativity off taking positive steps no carbs, no sugar, no alcohol unless exceptional circumstances. Gym 6 times a week and swimming, walking whenever possible. 
Started to loose weight 1.5 stone so far, went out for the rugby yesterday, my usual 10 pints takeaway and wine became 1 pint half glass of red and carb free curry and gem lettuce with cream cheese reading 8.1 which I m over The moon with. OK there is room for improvement but each step takes me nearer to the end goal. First goal get knee fit (90% there) get fitter and lose weight to stabilise diabetes ultimately reversing damage done and be fit to play with future grand kids!


----------



## Largesse1!

SAM-TAN said:


> This is a very long and late reply to a post I made a few years back. the thread is now closed but can be found here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=314
> 
> I am truly very sorry for posting & never returning to thank everyone who read my post & offered advice.
> 
> I have an update though, almost 5 years on and I would like to share my experience of what happened next in my life, for what it's worth.
> 
> I remember posting the above message very clearly. I was in a very bad place at the time. I didn't know this (or want to know) but I weighed just over 28 stone. I found that fact out when I took that first visit to the doctors. I also found out very quickly afterwards that I had Type 2 diabetes, as I thought. This sent me into an emotional roller coaster to say the least. I had some very bad days where I felt like my world was crashing down on me, quite literally I mean, where I was close to collapsing. Other days I would slip in to very deep sleeps and I put my partner through a lot of stress during this time. However the metaformin I was prescribed really did help settle me back into a bit of normality.
> 
> After the wake up call off the doctor I tried to lose weight, I really did, but it seemed like a mission impossible. Walking was quite painful and one day I stood on a footbridge about 2 miles from my house almost crying as I thought I would not be able to walk back home as my shins were feeling like they were made of lead.
> 
> The doctor was quite good and not patronising though they wanted me to commit to all these meetings but I admit the idea of these stressed me. I did my best and the metorformin kept on helping. This was early & mid 2009.
> By 2010 I had lost about 4 stone & my symptoms eventually sort of cleared up in the main and after a while I stopped taking metorformin. This was a mainly because the doctor cancelled my repeat prescription and wanted to see me again, but I thought I would use up my remaining medication and try without it. Now this is not advisable at all. But in all honesty I did feel ok. I sort of felt like I was over my symptoms.
> 
> Then in late 2012 I realised I had put some weight back on again & I got some flash backs of that day I was told I had type 2 diabetes. I sort of panicked again and although I had none of the symptoms (and hadn't for a long time) I decided I really had to do something this time BEFORE it happened again. I felt like I had been given a second chance and I was wasting it.
> 
> So I changed my diet again, this time I kept a food diary and made a lot of generally good choices. I planned out a weekly meal plan and stuck to it. I cut out all the bad foods & replaced with good choices. Critically for me this time was that I was able to walk without pains, so I did. Every evening after work I walked 4 or 5 miles. This time the weight dropped off me, thankfully. After a few months of this I started running (I found something called the C25K program, and it got me into running). This was the life changing point really as now there was no going back. Eating well was making me lose weight and running took that further. I had never run before this but I sort of got a bit addicted to it.
> 
> That was last November. I have now lost over 11 stone in total and I'm currently just under 17 stone. Sounds heavy I guess, but not to me, I look normal now as I am very tall, and I feel fitter and stronger than ever, and well and truly on my way to being "normal" weight/bmi.
> 
> I am running 4 times a week, proper running I mean, I've ran in local 5k races, 10k races, and soon to be running in a half marathon.
> 
> So my story turned out to be very positive in the end, but it did come down to me sorting my weight & fitness levels out.... But before that, the trip to the doctor I dreaded so much proved to be vital, as like you guys told me above I needed to be helped.
> 
> I only remembered this thread on here as I recently moved house & I had to re-register with a new doctor to see about a ear problem I had. The nurse inducted me in and I told her about the diabetes. She agreed with me I probably didn't have it any more but sent me for a blood test.
> 
> I was given the all clear today and I've vowed to myself I will never again allow that to happen to me again.
> 
> Thank you for reading and the support I was offered at the time, but I was too scared to even use an anonymous message board as I just wanted to bury my head in the sand as much as possible really.
> 
> To anyone reading this going through similar feelings as I had in my first post (like I did when I registered on here and read others experiences), all I can add to what was said to me is you* HAVE* to seek medical advice, the doctors will be able to help & the medication they give will be the start of getting better, or at least getting it all under control. I got my life back on track but only with the help of the tablets & advice I was given. I know many people with diabetes are not overweight, but lets be honest obesity is a massive reason for many people with type 2 diabetes. I never thought I could lose this sort of weight but I did, but not even doctors telling me I HAD to actually got me to do it. Something just clicked last year for me and I got my head down and went for it.
> 
> I am glad I did now though. Having the nurse telling me that my blood glucose levels, my cholesterol and my blood pressure are all fine and healthy felt amazing to be honest. That's a very negative chapter of my life behind me.
> 
> All the best and sorry for a massive post, I wanted to explain what happened, and sorry for taking so long to update. Good luck to anyone who has to drop some serious weight, it really can be done.


That's really encouraging. Thanks for posting. I too need to lose about 11 stones and although I do take a lot of exercise - about 5-7 miles a day walking plus I cycle 12-14 miles a couple of times a week - nothing seems to shift it. I've given up refined sugar and flour and am not on Keto. Not getting it right so far as not losing any weight but I'll keep at it.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Thank you this is good to read . I have something to aim for .


----------



## Deleted member 33972

Helenp479 said:


> I have been reading the stories on here and they are so inspirational, everyone seems to be so together and coping really well. I have just been diagnosed type 2 and so I am checking out different posts seeing where I go and what to do. Still very confused and upset about everything I am not in a good place with it at the moment but realise that the getting upset easily etc is all symptoms that can go with the diabetes so I live in hope that if someone says boo to me I won't burst into tears on them.
> I have been out today and tried to buy what I think I can eat but until I go to the nurse on Friday I don't really know about portions and carbs etc so will do what I think until Friday and cut out all sweets and crisps.
> I am struggling at the moment as I haven't felt well for weeks now, I had a holiday early july and within a week of coming back I was shattered again, along with that I keep feeling all shaky I don't know if this is down to eating wrongly or not enough of something maybe someone can tell me.
> I will keep reading the posts and hopefully get some control of my life and weight again with everyones help, I am due to go away again in 5 weeks time so little worried about it but hopefully will managed to calm myself down before then and get some sort of grip on everything.
> 
> Helen


Have you read the learning zone on this?  I find it very useful and it will let you know what to eat. I’m not seeing a nurse. Only doctor on  the telephone   as I don’t  bother about not getting appointments now. I got  my eyes tested and they’re fine for this year.  I’m sure you will do great.


----------



## trophywench

Jeanette - although I'm pleased you are reading back through previous people's posts to see what you can learn - it can be rather a waste of breath giving helpful answers to people when they haven't even visited the forum for the last 7 years.  If you click on their name to the left of their post in dark blue underneath their avatar, you will see when they last visited.


----------



## Deleted member 33972

trophywench said:


> Jeanette - although I'm pleased you are reading back through previous people's posts to see what you can learn - it can be rather a waste of breath giving helpful answers to people when they haven't even visited the forum for the last 7 years.  If you click on their name to the left of their post in dark blue underneath their avatar, you will see when they last visited.


Yes it says on the top of the post  ty


----------



## Deleted member 33972

trophywench said:


> Jeanette - although I'm pleased you are reading back through previous people's posts to see what you can learn - it can be rather a waste of breath giving helpful answers to people when they haven't even visited the forum for the last 7 years.  If you click on their name to the left of their post in dark blue underneath their avatar, you will see when they last visited.


I just like his story


----------



## trophywench

jeanettem1 said:


> Yes it says on the top of the post  ty


No it doesn't - that only tells you the date of the post - not when the person was last 'seen' here.


----------



## Togfather

SAM-TAN said:


> Thank you LeeLee - and well done yourself, it really is a great feeling once you have lost that weight isn't it. And thank you once again Northerner. I just read Silkman Bobs post, he has had a very similar experience and feelings to my own but Bob has managed to put it into words better than I did.
> 
> I hope others that do as I did and find this forum (those who are obese I mean), can see that it is possible to lose a lot of weight relatively easily and quickly when you try. Something I always found impossible in the past but when I actually gave it a serious go it happened.
> 
> In case anyone is interested here are some things about how I lost the weight. I'm not trying to sound preachy at all here, but know it probably looks like that. I am just saying what I did in case it helps. I picked up lots of tips here and there which I have used to help me so I am passing on what I can think of.
> 
> Its hard to say how I did it but I have to stress it is not as hard as I thought it had to be. In short it meant cutting calories down and increasing my calories used. This bit sounds obvious. And it is, but surprisingly a lot of small changes are needed to make it happen.
> 
> For me (a 6'6 man) I learned to watch calories and aimed to eat around 1200 to 1500 a day. On a Saturday I would ease off a bit and allow myself to go up to 2500 calories, but I did cut out everything obviously "bad". The longer I didn't eat sugary things the less I wanted them. I cut out bread (which was a big thing for me, I had bread as part of every meal) now I do eat some wholemeal bread at times, but not that often. My calories are still watched quite carefully, though the first few months obsessiveness over them got me into knowing roughly what everything is without having to be so obsessive now. (The food diary I kept was essential in this part.)
> 
> Breakfast is usually cereal, or sometimes I have 2 soft boiled eggs & two wholemeal toast; lunch is usually pasta with tuna and (ultra low fat) mayo; evening meal is always fresh cooked with meat, potatoes and green veg, peas, etc, but I bulk the meal out a bit with green veg instead of the white potatoes. I do not eat anything processed at all any more. The calories in processed food are just shocking usually. I never snack on anything other than maybe some fruit but even this is rare now. When I started I used fruit to get me through sugar cravings for chocolate and crisps, etc, I didn't know this at the time but these were a stepping stone and now I don't 'crave' sugar at all. I never drink soda drinks at all, not even diet cokes, I always drink sugar free squashes or water. I used to go through shed loads of diet coke. I do have nights out and drink alcohol on some weekends, and I even have a takeaway meal on occasion, but these are both dips in an otherwise very healthy 5 or 6 days in my week.
> 
> Walking 4 or 5 miles every night obviously helped me a lot physically, but mentally I think it stopped me from being in the house and fancying a snack, and when I got home I would never want to snack as it would make the walking seem a bit pointless. Once I lost some weight I started jogging, this was a massive step but my biggest help really in what I hope to be the long term success I guess. The internet is simply full of advice if you need to get more info at all, it has made a lot of aspects easier I think.
> 
> All my writing above is from my own experience only. I am no expert and other people may have medical reasons to NOT do some of the things I have said so please take my words with care, but hopefully some of the above may be useful? Like Silkman Bob I don't fear putting the weight back on as I have changed so much in how I see food, how I see myself, and how I live my life. My lifestyle is now much more active and my food choices are now much better in general.
> 
> Sorry for another very long post. oops!


Hi Sam. Just to let you know, that years later, your story is still having an inspirational effect. I have just joined here. I have had diabetes for years, but just now, after watching the BBC documentary "Fixing Dad",  have decided to do something to get my weight off. I have a plan, and reading your story has given me hope. Thank you


----------



## grovesy

Togfather said:


> Hi Sam. Just to let you know, that years later, your story is still having an inspirational effect. I have just joined here. I have had diabetes for years, but just now, after watching the BBC documentary "Fixing Dad",  have decided to do something to get my weight off. I have a plan, and reading your story has given me hope. Thank you


Just to let you know SAM- TAN has not logged onto this site since 2013, so that are unlikely to see or reply.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Thank you. Very inspirational


----------



## Micky Mannis

SAM-TAN said:


> This is a very long and late reply to a post I made a few years back. the thread is now closed but can be found here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=314
> 
> I am truly very sorry for posting & never returning to thank everyone who read my post & offered advice.
> 
> I have an update though, almost 5 years on and I would like to share my experience of what happened next in my life, for what it's worth.
> 
> I remember posting the above message very clearly. I was in a very bad place at the time. I didn't know this (or want to know) but I weighed just over 28 stone. I found that fact out when I took that first visit to the doctors. I also found out very quickly afterwards that I had Type 2 diabetes, as I thought. This sent me into an emotional roller coaster to say the least. I had some very bad days where I felt like my world was crashing down on me, quite literally I mean, where I was close to collapsing. Other days I would slip in to very deep sleeps and I put my partner through a lot of stress during this time. However the metaformin I was prescribed really did help settle me back into a bit of normality.
> 
> After the wake up call off the doctor I tried to lose weight, I really did, but it seemed like a mission impossible. Walking was quite painful and one day I stood on a footbridge about 2 miles from my house almost crying as I thought I would not be able to walk back home as my shins were feeling like they were made of lead.
> 
> The doctor was quite good and not patronising though they wanted me to commit to all these meetings but I admit the idea of these stressed me. I did my best and the metorformin kept on helping. This was early & mid 2009.
> By 2010 I had lost about 4 stone & my symptoms eventually sort of cleared up in the main and after a while I stopped taking metorformin. This was a mainly because the doctor cancelled my repeat prescription and wanted to see me again, but I thought I would use up my remaining medication and try without it. Now this is not advisable at all. But in all honesty I did feel ok. I sort of felt like I was over my symptoms.
> 
> Then in late 2012 I realised I had put some weight back on again & I got some flash backs of that day I was told I had type 2 diabetes. I sort of panicked again and although I had none of the symptoms (and hadn't for a long time) I decided I really had to do something this time BEFORE it happened again. I felt like I had been given a second chance and I was wasting it.
> 
> So I changed my diet again, this time I kept a food diary and made a lot of generally good choices. I planned out a weekly meal plan and stuck to it. I cut out all the bad foods & replaced with good choices. Critically for me this time was that I was able to walk without pains, so I did. Every evening after work I walked 4 or 5 miles. This time the weight dropped off me, thankfully. After a few months of this I started running (I found something called the C25K program, and it got me into running). This was the life changing point really as now there was no going back. Eating well was making me lose weight and running took that further. I had never run before this but I sort of got a bit addicted to it.
> 
> That was last November. I have now lost over 11 stone in total and I'm currently just under 17 stone. Sounds heavy I guess, but not to me, I look normal now as I am very tall, and I feel fitter and stronger than ever, and well and truly on my way to being "normal" weight/bmi.
> 
> I am running 4 times a week, proper running I mean, I've ran in local 5k races, 10k races, and soon to be running in a half marathon.
> 
> So my story turned out to be very positive in the end, but it did come down to me sorting my weight & fitness levels out.... But before that, the trip to the doctor I dreaded so much proved to be vital, as like you guys told me above I needed to be helped.
> 
> I only remembered this thread on here as I recently moved house & I had to re-register with a new doctor to see about a ear problem I had. The nurse inducted me in and I told her about the diabetes. She agreed with me I probably didn't have it any more but sent me for a blood test.
> 
> I was given the all clear today and I've vowed to myself I will never again allow that to happen to me again.
> 
> Thank you for reading and the support I was offered at the time, but I was too scared to even use an anonymous message board as I just wanted to bury my head in the sand as much as possible really.
> 
> To anyone reading this going through similar feelings as I had in my first post (like I did when I registered on here and read others experiences), all I can add to what was said to me is you* HAVE* to seek medical advice, the doctors will be able to help & the medication they give will be the start of getting better, or at least getting it all under control. I got my life back on track but only with the help of the tablets & advice I was given. I know many people with diabetes are not overweight, but lets be honest obesity is a massive reason for many people with type 2 diabetes. I never thought I could lose this sort of weight but I did, but not even doctors telling me I HAD to actually got me to do it. Something just clicked last year for me and I got my head down and went for it.
> 
> I am glad I did now though. Having the nurse telling me that my blood glucose levels, my cholesterol and my blood pressure are all fine and healthy felt amazing to be honest. That's a very negative chapter of my life behind me.
> 
> All the best and sorry for a massive post, I wanted to explain what happened, and sorry for taking so long to update. Good luck to anyone who has to drop some serious weight, it really can be done.


Here tell you what a lot of your story hit the bone with me , reading your blog was like reading about myself so well done getting to 17 stone with no major help (like Stomach bypass etc...) im always feared of yo-yoing and hitting back into the 20 stones again you know you say never but it can happen but thanks for the blog you think your on your own at times


----------



## cockburn

amazing story - thank you and congratulations.


----------



## grovesy

cockburn said:


> amazing story - thank you and congratulations.


Tye original poster has not visited the forum since 2013, so is unlikely to see your reply.


----------



## Hippychick99

LeeLee said:


> Hi SAM-TAN, well done for sorting yourself out.  I've also been lucky in that losing weight (6 stone for me) has helped me get my BG under control.  I will always be diabetic, but my levels are bang in normal-person range and I hope to keep them there!


Hello LeeLee,

I’m a newbie and quite curious when you said you will always be diabetic. You have lost 6 stone surely that will help bring your levels down? I’m just confused


----------



## grovesy

Hippychick99 said:


> Hello LeeLee,
> 
> I’m a newbie and quite curious when you said you will always be diabetic. You have lost 6 stone surely that will help bring your levels down? I’m just confused


This poster has not visited since 2014 so you are unlikely to get a reply.


----------



## Drummer

Hippychick99 said:


> Hello LeeLee,
> 
> I’m a newbie and quite curious when you said you will always be diabetic. You have lost 6 stone surely that will help bring your levels down? I’m just confused


I have brought down my glucose levels to normal and could, if I was inclined eat more carbs, but I still do not deal with them in the 'normal' manner so a graph of glucose levels after eating would show an unusual shape, and then in the next couple of days I'd be able to feel that it was not a good idea to have eaten whatever it was if I had not been more active on the day. That is why, although listed as in remission, I will still get eye and foot exams and an annual bloodtest to check that nothing has changed.


----------



## Cool Cat

SAM-TAN said:


> This is a very long and late reply to a post I made a few years back. the thread is now closed but can be found here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=314
> 
> I am truly very sorry for posting & never returning to thank everyone who read my post & offered advice.
> 
> I have an update though, almost 5 years on and I would like to share my experience of what happened next in my life, for what it's worth.
> 
> I remember posting the above message very clearly. I was in a very bad place at the time. I didn't know this (or want to know) but I weighed just over 28 stone. I found that fact out when I took that first visit to the doctors. I also found out very quickly afterwards that I had Type 2 diabetes, as I thought. This sent me into an emotional roller coaster to say the least. I had some very bad days where I felt like my world was crashing down on me, quite literally I mean, where I was close to collapsing. Other days I would slip in to very deep sleeps and I put my partner through a lot of stress during this time. However the metaformin I was prescribed really did help settle me back into a bit of normality.
> 
> After the wake up call off the doctor I tried to lose weight, I really did, but it seemed like a mission impossible. Walking was quite painful and one day I stood on a footbridge about 2 miles from my house almost crying as I thought I would not be able to walk back home as my shins were feeling like they were made of lead.
> 
> The doctor was quite good and not patronising though they wanted me to commit to all these meetings but I admit the idea of these stressed me. I did my best and the metorformin kept on helping. This was early & mid 2009.
> By 2010 I had lost about 4 stone & my symptoms eventually sort of cleared up in the main and after a while I stopped taking metorformin. This was a mainly because the doctor cancelled my repeat prescription and wanted to see me again, but I thought I would use up my remaining medication and try without it. Now this is not advisable at all. But in all honesty I did feel ok. I sort of felt like I was over my symptoms.
> 
> Then in late 2012 I realised I had put some weight back on again & I got some flash backs of that day I was told I had type 2 diabetes. I sort of panicked again and although I had none of the symptoms (and hadn't for a long time) I decided I really had to do something this time BEFORE it happened again. I felt like I had been given a second chance and I was wasting it.
> 
> So I changed my diet again, this time I kept a food diary and made a lot of generally good choices. I planned out a weekly meal plan and stuck to it. I cut out all the bad foods & replaced with good choices. Critically for me this time was that I was able to walk without pains, so I did. Every evening after work I walked 4 or 5 miles. This time the weight dropped off me, thankfully. After a few months of this I started running (I found something called the C25K program, and it got me into running). This was the life changing point really as now there was no going back. Eating well was making me lose weight and running took that further. I had never run before this but I sort of got a bit addicted to it.
> 
> That was last November. I have now lost over 11 stone in total and I'm currently just under 17 stone. Sounds heavy I guess, but not to me, I look normal now as I am very tall, and I feel fitter and stronger than ever, and well and truly on my way to being "normal" weight/bmi.
> 
> I am running 4 times a week, proper running I mean, I've ran in local 5k races, 10k races, and soon to be running in a half marathon.
> 
> So my story turned out to be very positive in the end, but it did come down to me sorting my weight & fitness levels out.... But before that, the trip to the doctor I dreaded so much proved to be vital, as like you guys told me above I needed to be helped.
> 
> I only remembered this thread on here as I recently moved house & I had to re-register with a new doctor to see about a ear problem I had. The nurse inducted me in and I told her about the diabetes. She agreed with me I probably didn't have it any more but sent me for a blood test.
> 
> I was given the all clear today and I've vowed to myself I will never again allow that to happen to me again.
> 
> Thank you for reading and the support I was offered at the time, but I was too scared to even use an anonymous message board as I just wanted to bury my head in the sand as much as possible really.
> 
> To anyone reading this going through similar feelings as I had in my first post (like I did when I registered on here and read others experiences), all I can add to what was said to me is you* HAVE* to seek medical advice, the doctors will be able to help & the medication they give will be the start of getting better, or at least getting it all under control. I got my life back on track but only with the help of the tablets & advice I was given. I know many people with diabetes are not overweight, but lets be honest obesity is a massive reason for many people with type 2 diabetes. I never thought I could lose this sort of weight but I did, but not even doctors telling me I HAD to actually got me to do it. Something just clicked last year for me and I got my head down and went for it.
> 
> I am glad I did now though. Having the nurse telling me that my blood glucose levels, my cholesterol and my blood pressure are all fine and healthy felt amazing to be honest. That's a very negative chapter of my life behind me.
> 
> All the best and sorry for a massive post, I wanted to explain what happened, and sorry for taking so long to update. Good luck to anyone who has to drop some serious weight, it really can be done.


----------



## Spongebobsquarepants54

SAM-TAN said:


> This is a very long and late reply to a post I made a few years back. the thread is now closed but can be found here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=314
> 
> I am truly very sorry for posting & never returning to thank everyone who read my post & offered advice.
> 
> I have an update though, almost 5 years on and I would like to share my experience of what happened next in my life, for what it's worth.
> 
> I remember posting the above message very clearly. I was in a very bad place at the time. I didn't know this (or want to know) but I weighed just over 28 stone. I found that fact out when I took that first visit to the doctors. I also found out very quickly afterwards that I had Type 2 diabetes, as I thought. This sent me into an emotional roller coaster to say the least. I had some very bad days where I felt like my world was crashing down on me, quite literally I mean, where I was close to collapsing. Other days I would slip in to very deep sleeps and I put my partner through a lot of stress during this time. However the metaformin I was prescribed really did help settle me back into a bit of normality.
> 
> After the wake up call off the doctor I tried to lose weight, I really did, but it seemed like a mission impossible. Walking was quite painful and one day I stood on a footbridge about 2 miles from my house almost crying as I thought I would not be able to walk back home as my shins were feeling like they were made of lead.
> 
> The doctor was quite good and not patronising though they wanted me to commit to all these meetings but I admit the idea of these stressed me. I did my best and the metorformin kept on helping. This was early & mid 2009.
> By 2010 I had lost about 4 stone & my symptoms eventually sort of cleared up in the main and after a while I stopped taking metorformin. This was a mainly because the doctor cancelled my repeat prescription and wanted to see me again, but I thought I would use up my remaining medication and try without it. Now this is not advisable at all. But in all honesty I did feel ok. I sort of felt like I was over my symptoms.
> 
> Then in late 2012 I realised I had put some weight back on again & I got some flash backs of that day I was told I had type 2 diabetes. I sort of panicked again and although I had none of the symptoms (and hadn't for a long time) I decided I really had to do something this time BEFORE it happened again. I felt like I had been given a second chance and I was wasting it.
> 
> So I changed my diet again, this time I kept a food diary and made a lot of generally good choices. I planned out a weekly meal plan and stuck to it. I cut out all the bad foods & replaced with good choices. Critically for me this time was that I was able to walk without pains, so I did. Every evening after work I walked 4 or 5 miles. This time the weight dropped off me, thankfully. After a few months of this I started running (I found something called the C25K program, and it got me into running). This was the life changing point really as now there was no going back. Eating well was making me lose weight and running took that further. I had never run before this but I sort of got a bit addicted to it.
> 
> That was last November. I have now lost over 11 stone in total and I'm currently just under 17 stone. Sounds heavy I guess, but not to me, I look normal now as I am very tall, and I feel fitter and stronger than ever, and well and truly on my way to being "normal" weight/bmi.
> 
> I am running 4 times a week, proper running I mean, I've ran in local 5k races, 10k races, and soon to be running in a half marathon.
> 
> So my story turned out to be very positive in the end, but it did come down to me sorting my weight & fitness levels out.... But before that, the trip to the doctor I dreaded so much proved to be vital, as like you guys told me above I needed to be helped.
> 
> I only remembered this thread on here as I recently moved house & I had to re-register with a new doctor to see about a ear problem I had. The nurse inducted me in and I told her about the diabetes. She agreed with me I probably didn't have it any more but sent me for a blood test.
> 
> I was given the all clear today and I've vowed to myself I will never again allow that to happen to me again.
> 
> Thank you for reading and the support I was offered at the time, but I was too scared to even use an anonymous message board as I just wanted to bury my head in the sand as much as possible really.
> 
> To anyone reading this going through similar feelings as I had in my first post (like I did when I registered on here and read others experiences), all I can add to what was said to me is you* HAVE* to seek medical advice, the doctors will be able to help & the medication they give will be the start of getting better, or at least getting it all under control. I got my life back on track but only with the help of the tablets & advice I was given. I know many people with diabetes are not overweight, but lets be honest obesity is a massive reason for many people with type 2 diabetes. I never thought I could lose this sort of weight but I did, but not even doctors telling me I HAD to actually got me to do it. Something just clicked last year for me and I got my head down and went for it.
> 
> I am glad I did now though. Having the nurse telling me that my blood glucose levels, my cholesterol and my blood pressure are all fine and healthy felt amazing to be honest. That's a very negative chapter of my life behind me.
> 
> All the best and sorry for a massive post, I wanted to explain what happened, and sorry for taking so long to update. Good luck to anyone who has to drop some serious weight, it really can be done.


Your story is truly inspirational and I wish I could find my niche and stick with it. Although I’m not 28 st my weight is the same now as when I was full term pregnant. I could do with losing at least 2st, though according to the bmi range, more like 4st. Would be a stick. 
I have had type2 for many yrs and I have good intentions at the start of every “diet” I do
I have arthritic knees so cannot run. I do walk a lot tho. 
Fruit n veg is very expensive and my family are typically pie n chips ppl. 
HELP PLEASE


----------



## Leodis Redding

I just want to thank you for this inspirational post.

I am of course talking to God as it is more likely that God will see this post than Sam-Lee although I'm dead curious to know where Sam-Lee's journey has led since 2014.

Regards
Rick


----------

